# Best time of year for shopping for clothes & footwear?



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Now I know boxing day is Canada's version of Black Friday (well the UK's to be specific) but it has been a long time since I've gone shopping for clothes. I generally take care of my kit. 

I remember back in the day (may not be the same now as times may have changed on this) after boxing day when the stores get the second milking out of you there becomes a dry period and stores know people are milked almost dry already and thus around mid January clothing is at a low price then as a final milking of your funds with deep sales to try and get you out more. Is that the same now a days?

Trying to find out when is a good time to get some new footwear as I need a pair or two of runners as I want to get into running for cardio.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

this is prob more of a general discussion instead of a market place discussion...

but I find now is the best time....unless you just keep an eye out on their special sales now and then.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Aww darn it.. posted in the wrong area.. can a MOD move this to the General Discussion please? Thanks.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Hitch said:


> this is prob more of a general discussion instead of a market place discussion...
> 
> but I find now is the best time....unless you just keep an eye out on their special sales now and then.


I know.... I hit the post thread and forgot which area I was in. >.<;


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

lol....I know what you mean.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Moved 

Now is a good time to get stuff - bought new shoes from the puma store for 50% off.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Well trying to find some 5.11 clothing on sale but I guess I should have bought it on Black Friday. 

Wished they made durable clothes in Kevlar that won't bake you up in hot temps. Can't beat the durability of Kevlar non-ballistic. By the time you wear that garment out a normal cotton garment would have worn out 3 times already.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> Moved
> 
> Now is a good time to get stuff - bought new shoes from the puma store for 50% off.


Thanks A.plec


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Uh... why would you need Kevlar


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

KnaveTO said:


> Uh... why would you need Kevlar


I specified 'non-ballistic' Kevlar K-29. Kevlar is HELLA DURABLE!! I forgot the webpage (on crashed computer) where it was compared with 100/500/1000 washes of kevlar vs cotton garment. You had visible wearing on the cotton at 500 washes where as kevlar wasn't showing any (perhaps slight but not really noticeable) but at 1000 washes the cotton was worn down where as kevlar was just showing wear.

Only downside of kevlar is it does NOT breath well. While it's not a rubber suit per say for total non breathability it still sucks when your biothermo heats up. Tho the durability is what I love about it. I've always wanted a pair of kevlar pants. You buy the right kit and it'll last you for a long time while the next guy is buying up like 3-4 pairs of pants as they wear out.

I know a lot of people think of kevlar when someone mentions it of what security personal and police wear. There is a difference. What they are wearing is 'ballistic kevlar' IIRC right it's treated differently so it can take the high speed impacts and disperse the energy of high speed projectiles IIRC.

Speaking of kevlar pants...

http://www.dragginjeans.net/product%20range/mens/pants


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I've not heard of Puma for a while. I know of the brand but right now I'm looking for a pair of black runners. I'd like to avoid flashy detailing on the footwear. Think... casual fridays and a black pair of runners that can blend well in majority of outfits including biz-casual. I tend to run a bit hot in the feet when the temp warms up so mesh is nice over leather. Not to mention the dry time if it gets wet. 

Anyone know of any good stores for runner with more of the black or black/grey tones?

I checked out SportChek but the New Balances are mostly black but with some eye catching flashy trim. The Shoe Company has a pair of New Balances in black with leather/mesh but haven't had time to check it out. Last time I checked it out SportChek didn't have any stock and The Shoe Company was closed.


----------



## blackninja (Dec 3, 2009)

This is the best time to be looking for naughty underwear. Saw some "peek-a-boo bikini top with crotchless thong" on pricenetwork. Made me feel sorry for some polar bears but global warming has some positive benefits.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

blackninja said:


> This is the best time to be looking for naughty underwear. Saw some "peek-a-boo bikini top with crotchless thong" on pricenetwork. Made me feel sorry for some polar bears but global warming has some positive benefits.


Oh you...  LOL


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Just found out that the Reebok store at Cookstown Outlet Mall has another 40% off sale around Apr./2010 for some 'family day' thing. 

Not bad stuff at that store. IMHO worth the drive out to Cookstown. You have many footwear outlet stores with clothing as well there. Not to mention cooking/kitchen items there as well.

Only problem is if the HWY 400 is jammed up like today (It was a xmas tree out there, cops, 3 x 18wheelers in the side, fire/ambulance, backed up cars) and you're not familar with the area onlyk now 400 as your way out you're in a little bit of trouble as trying to find HWY404 as your alternate takes you into some long stretches for miles before you get there. Especially at night when even with high beams on the long stretches it's right out in the rurals that can be a bit un-nerving hinking you'll get lost.


----------

